# The truth about tanning beds: They boost vitamin D production



## Arnold (Jun 27, 2011)

The truth about tanning beds: They boost vitamin D production by Daniel Erickson (NaturalNews) The FDA has the media and subsequently many Americans in a (perhaps unjustified) uproar about teens using tanning beds, and they are now pushing to ban tanning for people under 18. It is time to set some of this witch-hunting straight. [...]

*Read More...*


----------

